# [Wet Thumb Forum]-set up



## kenmeyer (Jul 31, 2004)

I currently have a planted tank but I want to give this low tech a try my concern is the water parameters of my tap water "well water" the ph about 6.8, gh 3, kh>3. Do I need to do anything special or just go get the The Miracle Grow Potting Mix that containes N:K as 0.18%:0.06%:0.12%. And cover it with gravel?


----------



## kenmeyer (Jul 31, 2004)

I currently have a planted tank but I want to give this low tech a try my concern is the water parameters of my tap water "well water" the ph about 6.8, gh 3, kh>3. Do I need to do anything special or just go get the The Miracle Grow Potting Mix that containes N:K as 0.18%:0.06%:0.12%. And cover it with gravel?


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

Dear Ken,

Your GH and KH are way to low to grow plants...as you have suspected.

Others have written that having a Miracle Grow soil will bring the GH and KH up. This soil contains lime to neutralize the acidity, so it will eventually increase water hardness.

You could set up this tank with the Miracle Grow as a 1 inch layer (below the gravel) for providing water hardness longterm. 

For increasing water hardness short-term, you could add Kent's R.O. Right or a Cichlid additive mix to the water. Look for a product that contains calcium, magnesium, and potassium. Add it in small quantities and then measure the GH increase. It would be a "one shot deal" with one of these products. The soil should gradually maintain and keep the water hardness at a GH of 8 or greater that you will need to grow most aquarium plants.

Hope this helps. Below is earlier advice on how to set up planted tank:

Use only 1 to 1.5 inches of Miracle Grow Potting Mix. This is because 2-3 inches may become too anaerobic and make it difficult for plants.

Use 1-1.5 inches of gravel (not sand) to cover the potting soil This is because sand is too "tight" a seal for your soil layer. Gravel is more permeable, and aerated water can more easily get into soil layer. Also and most importantly, I've not had good luck using a sand cover. I know its harder to find, but use gravel, even if its shiny or pink-colored. 

In my book, I take hobbyist step-by-step on how to set up a soil tank. But here are the highlights:


Pour in the soil to 1 to 1.5 inches
Wet the soil with a little water so that its moist but not submerged
Add about half of your gravel on top
Put the plants in
At the same time spoon more gravel around plants
Add water to about 3" above your gravel using a small plate (or your hand) to block force of water
You'll see where soil is most disturbed and you can spoon in more gravel where the soil is "leaking out"
When you've got all the plants in, remove this water, which will probably be a little cloudy.



I add fish same day. If the fish don't look happy (not eating), then remove them immediately and start protective measures. Look at it this way; the worst that can happen is that you might have to do a water change. My bet is that the fish will love this tank. The tank may be cloudy for a day or so, but cloudiness will go away. 

But remember, you've got to start with plenty of plants, good lighting, and moderate filtration. The best soil in the world won't work if you set this tank up with a wet-dry filter that removes all the CO2, or you have poor lighting.

See picture gallery for my 45 gal, which was set up this way, but with a different potting soil.


----------



## kenmeyer (Jul 31, 2004)

thank you for the info I will do as you suggest and give it a try. the tank is a 50gal with a 220w cf fixture that I only use 110w of the 220w


----------



## aquabillpers (Apr 13, 2006)

Please excuse me for being repetitive, but does "1.5 inches of miracle Grow . . ." mean as poured from the bag dry or after wetting and/or soaking?

Soaking reduces the volume of MG by about 90 percent. The amount of dry MG needed to produce
1.5 inches of substrate would produce about 1/4 inch if soaked.

Thanks.

Bill


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

1.5 inch "as poured from the bag". Also, if this is your first tank, I'd start with 1 inch, not 1.5 inches. Miracle Grow potting soil is very rich; you don't need that much.


----------



## kenmeyer (Jul 31, 2004)

Again thanks for the info. I bought the soil and this weekend im going to set up the new tank. the question I have is when I put the soil down in the tank do I pack it or just pour it out of the bag and level it but not packed. Also I couldnt find the 45 gal tank photos you were refering to.


----------



## rusticitas (Mar 10, 2004)

Would an self-mixed rough equivalent to the Miracle Grow be top soil, or generic potting soil, mixed with some lime pellets? I have both on hand, and would rather use that up before purchasing anything more. I was a little bit unclear about the lime from reading the book, and could not relocate where I had read it. (I *knew* I should have use the post-its! 

-Jason


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

Hi Jason (and others),

I spent several months working on the subject index for my book, so please use it. Also, in the back of the book (p. 185), I summarize water hardness parameters.

If you already have hardwater, just use any potting soil. If your water is soft (GH <8), then you should add chemicals (calcium, magnesium, bicarbonates, and a little potassium)to the water or the soil. On page 86 I suggest home remedies for increasing water hardness. However, your idea of adding pellitized lime to soil sounds reasonable.

It sounds like you understand enough to obtain the goal of moderate water hardness.


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by kenmeyer:
> Again thanks for the info. I bought the soil and this weekend im going to set up the new tank. the question I have is when I put the soil down in the tank do I pack it or just pour it out of the bag and level it but not packed. Also I couldnt find the 45 gal tank photos you were refering to.


Dear Ken,

I'm sure that it won't make any difference whether you pack it or just level it. The weight of water and gravel on top of it will eventually pack it. I just pour it in. See the very detailed directions in my letter to you of August 1 in this folder (just scroll above this letter a little). Read carefully.

Photo of my 45 gal tank is in the 'El Natural Gallery' folder.

45 gal tank

All the information you need should be close at hand!


----------



## rusticitas (Mar 10, 2004)

Diana,

Sorry! I was being blind and careless with the book. (And so used to the "find" function on the computer... 

I found what you mention and I was looking for in the book. And I agree, you *did* work very hard on the book. I will "RTFM" (Read The Fine Manual), as my fellow IT guys say, first.

-Jason


----------

